# RATE MY TOOTHBRUSH



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, here we go again...


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like you have a small mouth.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope that where you keep it is far away from the toilet like in the medicine cabinet. Cause of not you might have a new toothpaste that you don't know about. It's called Fecal matter. It splashes up from the toilet when you flush it :-D

Scott :rock:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="60387 said:


> I hope that where you keep it is far away from the toilet like in the medicine cabinet. Cause of not you might have a new toothpaste that you don't know about. It's called Fecal matter. It splashes up from the toilet when you flush it :-D
> 
> Scott :rock:


Um, thank you... FOR THAT... :sq:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Action photo for those with "oral fixations"


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="60387 said:


> I hope that where you keep it is far away from the toilet like in the medicine cabinet. Cause of not you might have a new toothpaste that you don't know about. It's called Fecal matter. It splashes up from the toilet when you flush it :-D
> 
> Scott :rock:


That reminds me of the Show Mythbusters They did the myth about flushing the toilet and getting fecal matter on your toothbrush. It turns out no matter where you keep it in the bathroom traces of fecal will get on it. :shock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

npd_323";p="60454 said:


> That reminds me of the Show Mythbusters They did the myth about flushing the toilet and getting fecal matter on your toothbrush. It turns out no matter where you keep it in the bathroom traces of fecal will get on it. :shock:


No... NO!!!!!!!!!!! Are you kidding?????????

THAT IS F***ING DISGUSTING! :uc:

I am throwing that toothbrush out RIGHT NOW and from this point forward I am keeping the new one in my bedroom closet nestled in a toothbrush case cocooned in Saran Wrap.

But keep rating it anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Just 1 question before I rate it. Is it soft, medium or firm?

Now everyone getting your mind out of the gutter. They really do come in different firmnesses?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok I see ur tooth brush will be safe from poo residue, what about the tooth paste, make up, floss, contact lenses? ur not one of those poo sicko's are u?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:up: 

Thanks, EOD... now I have to take EVERYTHING out of my damn bathroom! I won't even be able to keep any TP in there because I won't feel like it's clean! :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with that toothbrush, as long as you're happy with it, thats all the matters. Although the fecal matter discussion has me concerned.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well....you've all been brushing your teeth since you've been born with toothbrushes that have been kept in the bathroom. I don't think the fecal matter has really hurt anyone.

Although I did see that Mythbusters and it was quite disgusting.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I can't help but be upset by this bit of information. I'm greatly perturbed.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gee.... now I am sorry I even mentioned the whole thing about the fecal matter.  Oh well I look at it this way if most animals can eat their poo, and not get sick from it, I don't think a very very small trace of it on our toothbrushes is going to kill us.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="60387 said:


> I hope that where you keep it is far away from the toilet like in the medicine cabinet. Cause of not you might have a new toothpaste that you don't know about. It's called Fecal matter. It splashes up from the toilet when you flush it :-D
> 
> Scott :rock:


I don't know about you; but I rinse my toothbrush before using it. :lol:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

mmmmmmmm......poo!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

On a related note Hot Dogs made in NY are allowed a certain amount of rat Feces in them. It doesn't say rat feces on the package it goes under a chemical sounding name.

Yum yum want a Fenway frank Kids !!

Scott


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Feces in hot dogs are probably the least disgusting ingredient. Also tuna fish has cockroaches legs in each and every can. If ones looks hard enough after you drain the water out of the can, you can see them. Protein!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

That Poo monster will haunt my dreams for ever!!! lol


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice toothbrush! Does the mouth and lips come with it or is that extra? =P~


----------

